# 600G Plywood tank build



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is 84"x44"x34" inside dimension with insulation all around and bottom as it is in the garage. Still trying to build it with low cost as possible and still holding together. It will be ground level with wet/dry filter on the right side. Future house for Aro and ray.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jumping on from the other thread. I think insulating the tank rather than the garage is a great idea. But have you thought about condensation (mould) problems with the differential in temps inside the garage?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Jumping on from the other thread. I think insulating the tank rather than the garage is a great idea. But have you thought about condensation (mould) problems with the differential in temps inside the garage?


yeah I did, and the tank will be complete seal off just like acrylic tank. I also block off all the air gap from the garage door as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a big tank. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

what are you going to use to seal it?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a little confuzzed ...if the tank is 84 inches long why is the bottom piece of plywood as well as the upper rails not in one piece  ( is that section for a built in wet/dry ) ....nice footprint though ....makes me wish I had a garage ..............tours are at what time


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a gallon of gelcoat with some black tint if you want pm me and we can work out a deal for you if you haven't already bought your sealer. I paid around 60 for it all so prob give it to you for half the price. Not gonna be building my tank anytime soon


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I am a little confuzzed ...if the tank is 84 inches long why is the bottom piece of plywood as well as the upper rails not in one piece  ( is that section for a built in wet/dry ) ....nice footprint though ....makes me wish I had a garage ..............tours are at what time


84" is for the tank but the overall size is 9ft long.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

this is gonna be an intresting build, must've been loud building the tank with the hammer.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> what are you going to use to seal it?


I am using liquid rubber from the roofing store, and today I found out they no longer carry them. So now I have too look for Zavlar products.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> this is gonna be an intresting build, must've been loud building the tank with the hammer.


lol hammer is for hammering the plywood in place as I have it tight fit. But yeah its still loud because I use framing nail gun as well.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

some update, I have done 4 coat of zavlar already and will do another layer tomorrow then I am ready for water test this Friday.

This is what I am using and its great that BC carry it now so I don't have to get it ship. Really easy to work with.









On the right side is where my wet/dry for bio filter and a sump for mechanical filter as well.









Since it is in garage so I don't need a full size viewing glass but I want something different so I come up with this style.









This pvc pipe is for feeding stingray.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool, I like the window in the front. When it's all set-up are you going to get more arrows?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

snow said:


> That's pretty cool, I like the window in the front. When it's all set-up are you going to get more arrows?


I might, got to wait see what Jay bringing in, beside I got lazy to raise from small now. I need a green and yellow tail for my collections.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally have it running but I still have the wet/dry filter and lighting setup.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool setup. It would have been nice to get a slightly large view port.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very cool setup. It would have been nice to get a slightly large view port.


5/8 glass is too expensive and the reason I want to have side view window so I can check on my ray if they are pregnant which my Motoro is now. Btw that viewing window is 36" diameter.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank, I would love to have a tank that big one day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> 5/8 glass is too expensive and the reason I want to have side view window so I can check on my ray if they are pregnant which my Motoro is now. Btw that viewing window is 36" diameter.


Wow...I thought it was 24". Those monster fish are really dwarving that window!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Very nice tank, I would love to have a tank that big one day.


Good thing that I don't have water meter here in Burnaby, otherwise I wouldn't dare to go this big. Water change waste a lot of water, now I hope I can come up with something use for the waste water.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...I thought it was 24". Those monster fish are really dwarving that window!


I think the tank is still small for the stock I have in there. I might build bigger tank next year depend how this one work out in winter. So far the insulation doing a good job and I only need 300W heater in it to keep temp around 29 Celsius with 3gph drip system running as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Good thing that I don't have water meter here in Burnaby, otherwise I wouldn't dare to go this big. Water change waste a lot of water, now I hope I can come up with something use for the waste water.


It'd be perfect for a hydroponic vegetable garden.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW ....I like the window ...how much for w/c are you doing I was surprised that at 3 gph .....copied from caculator ===
The drip system will change 11.31 % of the Tank's water in one day and 21.34 % in two days.
Assuming no additional pollutants are added, drip system will replace 56.83 % of the Tank's water in a week. --------

Thats pretty sweet ....are you adding straight out of the cold tap ? what about conditioner ?
bill


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks really good. Nice work on the window, I like the look of it.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It'd be perfect for a hydroponic vegetable garden.


hydroponic is good but that need light and I don't think the water have that much fertilizer in it either, but I will look into it and maybe try to have small setup for it. btw with the amount of water that going to the drain I think it is enough to do a green house, 3gph x 24 =72G a day . I will try to cut back once I have the wet/dry running.



Aquaman said:


> WOW ....I like the window ...how much for w/c are you doing I was surprised that at 3 gph .....copied from caculator ===
> The drip system will change 11.31 % of the Tank's water in one day and 21.34 % in two days.
> Assuming no additional pollutants are added, drip system will replace 56.83 % of the Tank's water in a week. --------
> 
> ...


The whole house filter have carbon filter in it and it direct from cold tap water as it is the only water line that I can hook up to, and since I am doing 3gph that is why you see I have two filter right there. My concern is in winter, the water might get too cold and hopefully my 5500 pump can heat up the water without using much heater in the tank. I might have to setup another drip system from a 5gal bucket with conditioner just to be on the safe side but so far the fish is doing great and pollute the water like crazy.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> That looks really good. Nice work on the window, I like the look of it.


Thanks, I think it is the only part of the tank that I good about this build


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to admit I had my doubts this would be a success. Nice job though. 
I am thinking of maybe trying this myself next year.


----------

